# Compress files to save disk space



## Kiran.dks (Oct 4, 2006)

I have NTFS 80GB Hard disk drive. I saw an check box option _'Compress files to save disk space_' in properties of Hard disk. I wonder if there is any link between system performance and making the check box on. Does it slow down system speed?

If there is no relation with system performance, why is it not made 'ON' by default. After all disk space is precious...right?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 4, 2006)

It does has a relation to perfomance .. the system will be slower as it has to uncompress and then use the file


----------



## Tanmay (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes there will be a heavy loss of performance.

For more info see this : *support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;307987&sd=tech


----------



## anandk (Oct 4, 2006)

true. thats y then u can choos to compress only the OLD files which u have not accessed in some time; and even specify the time say 90 days or 120 days... its there in the options (of compress old files)


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you guys. I appreciate your responses. It's better not to go for that option just to gain few MB of Hard disk space.
__________


			
				Tanmay said:
			
		

> Yes there will be a heavy loss of performance.
> 
> For more info see this : *support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;307987&sd=tech



Thank you Tanmay. The link was very useful.


----------



## Josan (Oct 6, 2006)

is it can be used to increase the computer performance


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 6, 2006)

Josan said:
			
		

> is it can be used to increase the computer performance



No. It *decreases* system performance. It only saves some disk space. 
Checkout the link given above.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi there

to gain SPACE you must Winrar your backup (softies)

believe me bro it really rocks and i've converted 1.1 gb of my data to awesome 459 MB. use the latest for best result (choose compression method as best and Archive option as "create Solid archive" while creating rar)

but dont expect same with mp3, mpg kinda stuff which are allready compressed


----------



## shaunak (Oct 6, 2006)

To really gain space get KGB archiver. the ultimate compression tool.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 7, 2006)

shaunak said:
			
		

> To really gain space get KGB archiver. the ultimate compression tool.



KGB has Serious Memory related Issues which hotie "winrar" dont
so Winrar is the best


----------



## spiderman (Oct 8, 2006)

hello don't believe these softwares and others . only try to do it once when the system manager asks to do it . don't do this regullarly. best way  is use rar files they don't harm to systems performance


----------



## shaunak (Oct 8, 2006)

If you are on memory constraints you can also use 7zip or UHARC


----------



## Pc-Noob (Nov 19, 2007)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> to gain SPACE you must Winrar your backup (softies)
> 
> ...


 
That doesn't work me for

This is what i used to get 1327.351kb to 899.003kb (compresion method to fast)


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 19, 2007)

hey man...u have bumped a year old thread!!! 
Too many bumpers evolving in this forum 
Reported!


----------



## bikdel (Nov 19, 2007)




----------

